# DEO - BOTC January 2006



## ostetco (1 Oct 2005)

I received the call for Signals Officer and I was wondering who else is going to be in the BOTC in January 2006. It would be great to get to know some of you in this forum.  

I also had a quick question in regards to when I get to sign the actual contract. I was given a verbal employment offer over the phone, however, I am in school full time right now and I don't known when to quit to focus on my physical training. I don't want to quit school and find out that the offer has been retracted for some reason? (I have passed medical, physical and security clearance) I can't ge a straight answer from the recruiting centre. When do you guys actually sign the contract? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zubie (1 Oct 2005)

k- this is my first post ever, so if I do something wrong, sorry... *smile*. I'm doing the recruiting process right now too, and from what the officers in the office told me, nothing is set in stone until you sign the paper(s). I'm in the US right now, and was told that after my boards meet the last week in Oct, if I am offered the job, I will have to fly up, and be sworn in, as well as sign some papers. Maybe if you talk to the chief clerk in the office he/she can help you out a little more. 
If I were you, I'd start doing pt while you can (I know I'm going to get my butt kicked hehe), but I'd see about signing something or making sure you're sworn in before leaving school or any job(s)... I hope that helps a little.


----------



## Pieman (2 Oct 2005)

> I am in school full time right now and I don't known when to quit to focus on my physical training.


Why would you need to quit school to concentrate on your physical training? Just put 1 and 1/2 hours of training per day (excluding rest days and you will be in good shape by the time you get there. 

I believe you sign the contract on the day you are sworn in. Did they give you a date for that?


----------



## Joe Blow (3 Oct 2005)

They're making calls allready?  The CFRC told me that the DEO boards were meeting the week of Oct. 4th to Oct. 7th.     ...Maybe that's just for Infantry.  Four days does seem rather brief now that I think about it.  Any Infantry Officer applicants get a call yet?

..Oh and congrats ostetco!


----------



## RyanNS (3 Oct 2005)

I'm a DEO Infantry applicant and my recruiter also said that the boards would be meeting in the first half of October and they *may* have results back by the end of the month. Right now I've heard nothing but I will probably call my recruiter back during the second half of October just to stay in touch and see if there is any news. Good luck to all!


----------



## Zubie (3 Oct 2005)

Just to add to the confusion, I'm DEO Infantry as well... and I was told the Infantry board was meeting the last week in Oct, and the recruiting office would get a call the end of the last week or beginning of the first week in Nov. The Capt told me to expect a call the first week of Nov to say whether I got in or not. If either of you find out different, please let me know.


----------



## Joe Blow (5 Oct 2005)

> Just to add to the confusion, I'm DEO Infantry as well... and I was told the Infantry board was meeting the last week in Oct, and the recruiting office would get a call the end of the last week or beginning of the first week in Nov. The Capt told me to expect a call the first week of Nov to say whether I got in or not.





> I'm a DEO Infantry applicant and my recruiter also said that the boards would be meeting in the first half of October and they may have results back by the end of the month.



I don't doubt that you guys were told that and that someone else - somewhere else - was told something different from all of us.  Despite the pain it has inflicted - like the poor soul in '1984' who came to love Big Brother in the end - I have come to love the recruiting process.. it has made me let go of all expections and all immediate hope.  It has helped me find Zen ..or is it insanity I've found? 

It is the difference between waiting and 'doing time'.  If you wait it will kill you because false expectations after false hope will kill your soul ..just sit back and do the time ..the answer will come.  When?  ..In due time ..so stop waiting.

Anyway, suffice it to say that, although I am (remarkably) still eager and hopeful, I expect nothing anymore...  (Papers submitted Oct. '04)



> If either of you find out different, please let me know.



Will do.  If you hear anything let me know too if you would pls.  ...I'm still waiting.  :blotto: ??? :-\


----------



## hoote (5 Oct 2005)

Hey Guys,
I finally got the call.   I was given an offer for DEO infantry officer.     
The message on my answering machine was from a Captain.   I called him back
and he said that the board needed to know within 24 hours if I would take the offer or not and if I 
could start BOTC on Jan 10.   I was totally under the impression that the boards
were meeting at the end of the month.   I am starting to think that they said this 
so we wouldn't start to bug them while boards were still in progress (big conspiracy!!).

Well, I am shock.   My wife and I are still processing it.   

I am from Edmonton and look forward to seeing you guys in January.   

DUCIMUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ostetco (5 Oct 2005)

Hey Joe Blow, I agree with your post. I had given up on receiving a call after having completed my application and all testing on September 2003.  I passed through two boards apprantly and was not selected and now in 2005 I received the call.  I had commenced other post-secondary courses and not even thinking about the armed forces until I got the call a few weeks ago.  So now, I am obvisouly happy and hopefully on the way to a long career with the Forces.  I never imagined that one phone call could change your life like this. I totally agree, the recruiting process is a tedious thing to go through and most important part on the applicant to be patient and always have something to fall back on. 
Hope to see all of you at St. Jean!
Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## Zubie (6 Oct 2005)

Hey guys... what a pain in the butt. First off, hoote, congrats on getting the call! That is so wonderful. Just reading that made my stomach turn in anxiety... because I wasn't expecting anyone to hear anything until the first week of Nov. *smile*. But I sure am glad that the first news I've heard about it, was good news. *smile* 

I agree that this is like doing time. Well, I'm guessing it's like doing time, fortunately, I've never actually experienced the inside of a prison... *smile*. If I hear anything, I will be sure to let you all know as well. (I think being in the same situation makes you understand the excitement slightly more than the average Joe... *smile*)

Good luck to all of you, and I sure hope to see you all in Jan!


----------



## RyanNS (6 Oct 2005)

JUst recieved the call for Infantry Officer  ;D They said they are holding a posistion for me and wanted me to confirm that I was willing to accept it to which I said yes. Apparentley she didn't have anymore details for me and couldn't even confirm that IAP/BOTC was in January. Now all I have to do is make sure I graduate in December.


----------



## Zubie (6 Oct 2005)

Congrats Ryan! Don't worry, you'll graduate in Dec... *smile*. Hope to see in you in Jan *smile*


----------



## Zubie (6 Oct 2005)

Just got the call  ;D ...am VERY excited... trying to stay in the chair... going to swim laps in about 20 minutes to try and calm down. hehe. I have to fly back home and do my PT test in a couple weeks, but other than that, everything is good to go! I'm very excited to meet you guys... congrats to you all!


----------



## Joe Blow (7 Oct 2005)

Wow!  Congrats guys!  I called today and they told me that the boards were meeting now and that I 'might' hear something by this time in Nov.   :

..Anywhooo.  That leaves 17 DEO Infantry positions left for January.  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32841.0.html  ...Not counting those applicants who don't post here of course.

Nuts.  I thought I had a pretty good application file.  Hmph.  I suppose we'll see.

PS:  Zubie, you got an offer without even doing your fitness test?



> I have to fly back home and do my PT test in a couple weeks, but other than that, everything is good to go!



What's up with that? ..I mean right on  ..It's good and everything ..but am I reading you right?


----------



## Maritime_Matt (7 Oct 2005)

Morning, folks. I GOT THE CALL TODAY. INF. Not my first choice, but whatever. Formal offer is (supposedly) coming down in the next couple of weeks. Hopefully this means I'm going to Jan BOTC. I. AM. IN. THE. ARMY.


----------



## Zubie (7 Oct 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> PS:   Zubie, you got an offer without even doing your fitness test?



Hey Joe Blow, first, relax, you should get in. I sincerely doubt you'll have a problem.  

Secondly, yes, you read that right, I haven't done the fitness test yet. I was assured it wasn't a problem. I'm in the States right now staying with my parents (my Dad's in the USAF) because I did my University down here. After a year of getting my paperwork and such together, I finally got it in while I was up the the last week of July. Then the third week of Aug they called me to ask me if I could fly back up the following week to meet the application deadline, so I dropped 500$ (gasp!) out of my own pocket, to fly up there for a week. I did my entry exam, medical, and interview, and then flew back here. They assured me that it wasn't a problem for me to do my fitness test if I got the job, when I fly up to accept it. I guess that just means that I'll go do the fitness test, and when I pass it, *then* I'll be able to actually take the job. I was so relieve to hear that because I didn't have the time to do it while I was up there. So now I get to drop 500$ out of pocket (gasp again), to fly up there and do all of that. But, it's more than worth it to me, because I'm getting my dream job...  ;D


----------



## Zubie (7 Oct 2005)

Maritime_Matt said:
			
		

> I. AM. IN. THE. ARMY.



Congrats Maritime Matt! I hope to see you there. What was your first choice (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## Joe Blow (10 Oct 2005)

Woo Hoo!  Got the call.   ;D ;D 

I'm sure you'll breeze the fitness test Zubie.

See you in St. Jean!


----------



## hoote (15 Oct 2005)

Have any of you guys been asked to sign anything yet?  I haven't got a call to sign anything so far.  Hopefully soon.
I will feel better once I have a copy of a signed document in my hand!  Then I will go out and buy all my stuff (the swiffers,
q-tips, wd40, hand lotion, measuring tape, dental explorer, etc., etc.)


----------



## Infanteer (15 Oct 2005)

hoote said:
			
		

> the swiffers, q-tips, wd40, hand lotion, measuring tape, dental explorer, etc., etc.)



What do you need all that shit for?


----------



## hoote (15 Oct 2005)

As per the advice of previous basic grads, I plan on bringing the following items to basic...
1) the swiffers-for dusting in style
2)measuring tape-ensuring the bed and other items are arranged properly for inspection.
3) q-tips and wd40, and a dental explorer-cleaning the c7 and it's intimate parts
4)hand lotion-to stop my hands from drying up and splitting open, which they often do, especially after cleaning weapons.
5)teddybear and fluffy pyjamas


----------



## Pieman (15 Oct 2005)

> Have any of you guys been asked to sign anything yet?  I haven't got a call to sign anything so far.


Did you recieve a package in the mail yet? My package gave me a date for my swearing in ceremony, I assume I will sign my contract and all that jazz then.



> 5)teddybear and fluffy pyjamas


Don't forget your pink bunny slippers  ;D


----------



## Infanteer (15 Oct 2005)

When I showed up on basic, I only had my clothes and my shave kit (I think I had a book too).   We're too soft - the guys at Parris Island (used to?) get all their effects chucked into a garbage dumpster.

You're going to get gigged on everything, no matter what you do.   Just roll in and be prepared physically and have the right attitude and you'll get through (unless you totally drop the ball).   Bring what you need to look after yourself and go with the flow when you hit the ground.


----------



## Joe Blow (15 Oct 2005)

> Have any of you guys been asked to sign anything yet?



No I haven't.  I stopped by the CFRC today asked what the next step was.  First, I apparently need to redo my fitness test.  : ..fine ..whatever.  But I was also told that my file was on it's way back to Borden to see if an offer was to be issued to me ..apparently it's not a done deal.  Although the phone mesage I received indicated it was:

(the following is verbatim from my voicemail)

"...The aim of this call is to advise you that you have been selected for ..infantry as an officer.  I would like to have acknowledgement from you within 24  hours to know if you are still interested, and then we can have an offer issued for you."

The fellow who left the voicemail for me called on Friday the 7th.  When I returned his call at 12pm noon, he had already gone for the weekend.  I left a voicemail.  No call back.  I called the switchboard that same day to indicate I was still interested.   She said she marked my file as such.  Fine.  I called on Monday and was told (by the Leading Seaman who called me) that I have the job.  

I called again gain on Wednesday just to ask what the next step is (was too giddy Monday to think to ask  ;D) only to find that the LS was out of the office.  OK.  Anyway, so far so good right?  I have a call indicating that if I want the job I can have a shot at it.

I dropped in today however and (although the LS who called me was out again today) I was told *this time* that my job offer was not in fact in the bag.  Rather - having established that I am still interested in the job - my file needs to be sent back to Borden to be compared against the other applicants ..and that perhaps a job offer would be made.  

..I was told that I wouldn't know for sure (that is.. have paper to sign) any sooner than 2-4 weeks.

..Oh and just for a kicker my file was still there.  It was laid out in front of me.  I saw paper I hadn't seen in a year.  The fellow I spoke to told me he would put it on the LS's desk so that he would be sure to attend to it Monday.. That is if he is in...

ugh.  :


----------



## Maritime_Matt (15 Oct 2005)

A new development with my file: I got a call a couple of days ago asking if I wanted to attend the Naval Officer Acceptance Board in Victoria. I accepted, as MARS Officer is my first choice for a career. I went to CRFC F'ton yesterday to pick up the itinerary. I was informed that at the end of that week I'll know if I will get MARS or INF. I was also given to believe if the NOAB doesn't go my way, I'll still have a confirmed spot as INF. Barring any major screwups I should be in St Jean in Jan.


----------



## Infanteer (15 Oct 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> ugh.   :



You just got to relax man, this is how the CF works; hurry up and wait.

There is a process that has to be done, and they're doing it.  I'm sure kincancucks will be able to explain the process, but your acceptance has to be processed, and all the people selected have to be course loaded and what not.  Nothing is 100% into your boots are on the ground, but they'll get back to you in a couple of weeks once the admin work has been done.


----------



## hoote (15 Oct 2005)

I agree with infanteer.   I can't see why they would offer you a job and then pull back and say, oh wait now we don't offer it.   That would merit bringing out the rubber hose!!! :rage: :rage: :rage: :threat: :threat: :rage: :rage: :rage:


----------



## Infanteer (15 Oct 2005)

hoote said:
			
		

> I agree with infanteer.   I can't see why they would offer you a job and then pull back and say, oh wait now we don't offer it.



I believe me, they're more than capable of doing that - I saw a guy completely alter his life for a 3 month job (time off work, moved family, etc, etc) only to have the posting yanked at the last minute, screwing him over so bad that he got out of the Army in disgust.  As I said, don't count on things until your boots are on the ground.

However, my message was to not expect everything to cascade into your mailbox or message machine in one week - these processes take time and your files are being processed by the big green machine.

Hurry up and wait - get used to that.

Infanteer


----------



## Joe Blow (16 Oct 2005)

..pretty impressive so far.


----------



## ostetco (17 Oct 2005)

Tell me about it... I am just waiting to sign something so I know for sure I am off to Basic Training.  I had Lasik eye surgery and I just dropped off my last sheet from my surgeon so I hope I will get to sign something soon! I'm in school and working so I can't quit either until I know for sure. Hurry up and wait is the way it goes for sure  I just have to be patient, but its soooo frustrating!  Damn CF, I hope its all worth it!


----------



## RyanNS (18 Oct 2005)

Looks like my complacency with grades throughout my university career may come back to bite me in the ass. With my current CQPA of 1.38 I am falling well short of the 1.7 needed to graduate. I basically need to pull off 3 A+'s in the remaining courses I am taking which all end in December. I will have all the required credits for me degree, just not the required CQPA. I'm going to make my recruiter aware of this situation before I sign anything as my graduation may be delayed by a semester due to me having to go back from Jan-April to upgrade my CQPA. My other option is to get 3 F's I received in my first year changed to retroactive withdrawls. This would raise my CQPA to 1.66 and barring any horrible screw ups by myself, I could pull off some B's and put myself over the required 1.7 CQPA. Lets all hope for option number 2! I often wonder if I subconsciously put myself in these situations just to challenge myself and see how I can get out of them : Anyways moral of the story is; Bad grades can haunt you! Do your work and get decent grades! If not you will have no one to blame except yourself when situations like mine arise. Don't be like me!


----------



## Pieman (18 Oct 2005)

> My other option is to get 3 F's I received in my first year changed to retroactive withdrawls. This would raise my CQPA to 1.66 and barring any horrible screw ups by myself, I could pull off some B's and put myself over the required 1.7 CQPA.


How are you going about doing that? Are you applying through a system? It might help to talk to the Dean of your department. They have a lot of pull when it comes to course requirements, and if you need a rule changed he is the guy to talk to.  I had my Dean change some old rules for graduation so that I could graduate with an additional major. 

If you approach him, and are honest about the situtation, explain why your marks were low (especially in the first year) and how you will be held up, I suspect he will be flexible. Too many students are going straight from high school to university, often not having a clue what they want to study and it is a disaster in the first year. It is something that is really hard to recover from. High schools push univeristy too hard I think.

Anyway, good luck and work hard.


----------



## Zubie (18 Oct 2005)

Hmmm... that's quite the predicament, eh? If you can't get your F's changed to withdrawals, you might be able to do a little grade fixing in time to up your GPA and make it to BOTC. 

Find a bird course (or courses) at a local college, or *online* University. Start looking now, because a lot of places will offer 2 week crash courses near American Thanksgiving and Christmas, in something that is a pre-requisite, but is still good towards your GPA. It probably won't do anything towards your major, but if all you need is a little boost, it's a quick and easy way to get over that hump. 

Good luck to you, and I hope to see you in Jan!


----------



## RyanNS (18 Oct 2005)

Pieman said:
			
		

> How are you going about doing that? Are you applying through a system? It might help to talk to the Dean of your department. They have a lot of pull when it comes to course requirements, and if you need a rule changed he is the guy to talk to.   I had my Dean change some old rules for graduation so that I could graduate with an additional major.
> 
> If you approach him, and are honest about the situtation, explain why your marks were low (especially in the first year) and how you will be held up, I suspect he will be flexible. Too many students are going straight from high school to university, often not having a clue what they want to study and it is a disaster in the first year. It is something that is really hard to recover from. High schools push univeristy too hard I think.
> 
> Anyway, good luck and work hard.




Did that but his hands are tied because all grade changes have to go through the registrars office at my school. I have to call them back tommorow and see what happens. Thanks for all the ideas guys  ;D I'll keep you guys posted on the happenings but let's keep this thread on topic. Enough about me  8)


----------



## Joe Blow (18 Oct 2005)

Ouch..  That sucks.  But I would try Pieman's suggestion for sure.  Maybe try the dean of students too.  It might help to get the support of the profs for those classes as well.  I had a course description changed retroactively with the Registrar's office (so that it counted as a different / additional credit) so that I could graduate sooner.

The course had the same title but was different in content bla.. bla.. anyway, the point is that the prof's thumb up helped me get the job done.

Just a thought.  Good luck, and study hard.

[Edit:  Oops.. You're a faster poster than me..]


----------



## Ramma (19 Oct 2005)

I got called earlier this month, but the guy said it was for Feb 10, not Jan 10.  He did seem to be somewhat in the dark about any specifics, so I'm thinking he meant January.  Anyways, see you guys whenever.


----------



## Pieman (19 Oct 2005)

What is your MOC Ramma?


----------



## Ramma (24 Oct 2005)

Infantry


----------



## hoote (28 Oct 2005)

Has anyone gone in to sign any paperwork regarding their acceptance into Jan 2006 BOTC?  

I haven't yet.  But my file manager said to keep calling back each week.


----------



## Pieman (28 Oct 2005)

> Has anyone gone in to sign any paperwork regarding their acceptance into Jan 2006 BOTC?


I got a package in the mail with in offer, my starting date, and a date for the swearing in ceremony. Nothing signed on the dotted line yet.


----------



## kincanucks (28 Oct 2005)

Take the course start date and go back 21 days and take in account that the CFRC/Ds will be closed until the 03 Jan 06 and that should give you an approximate enrolment date and that is when you will sign all the paperwork.  The objective is to enrol all new candidates 21 days before basic start dates but a candidate can be enrolled 48 hrs before start date.  Cheers.


----------



## RyanNS (31 Oct 2005)

Got the call today to re-confirm that I wanted to accept the posistion they had offered me (Infantry) Gave me the details on swearing in ceramony (Dec. 15) and that I would be leaving on Jan. 7 from Halifax with 7 others to go to St. Jean for the 10th. I also infomed them about my academic issuses in which they they said to keep them posted and *make sure to keep them updated if any changes, minor or major take place regarding anything at all. *


----------



## hoote (1 Nov 2005)

I also got a similar call today.  I got a call, the Captain read over the terms of the offer over the phone, I accepted it, and I guess he sent it back to Borden (?) for further processing.  I thought I had to go down to sign something so I went all the way down to the recruiting center (Edmonton) and the Corporal told me that I don't sign anything until a few weeks before I go to St. Jean.  So I picked up an enrollment package that they could have just mailed to me.  

So I was told I would arrive in St. Jean on Jan 7 and start on Jan 10.


----------



## Infanteer (1 Nov 2005)

hoote said:
			
		

> I also got a similar call today.   I got a call, the Captain read over the terms of the offer over the phone, I accepted it, and I guess he sent it back to Borden (?) for further processing.   I thought I had to go down to sign something so I went all the way down to the recruiting center (Edmonton) and the Corporal told me that I don't sign anything until a few weeks before I go to St. Jean.   So I picked up an enrollment package that they could have just mailed to me.
> 
> So I was told I would arrive in St. Jean on Jan 7 and start on Jan 10.



From my limited knowledge of how things work (and kincanucks please sort me out), you got an initial call saying you were selected.   Once you agreed to that, CFRG collected all the "Ayes" to make sure the slots were filled for all positions (kinda like a Staff Check).   Once they had that box checked, they gave the CFRC's the message with your official offer.   This is what you just got called about.   Now that you've given the official "Aye", they are going to be course loading you at St Jean with all the other mutts, sending out your joining instructions so you know what to do and getting you ready for the big Green Machine.   You should get your joining instructions in the mail.   You will go to the CFRC (they will pay trasnportation costs via travelclaim) to swear in and sign your contract in December.   Here, or by mail, you should get your itinerary which explains how you are getting to St Jean, flight times, etc, etc along with another travel claim.   You then push your PT to the max and wait for the date to travel to St Jean.

Make sense?   Again, this is my understanding of things from past dealings - kincanucks may re-arrange the details.

Have fun.


----------



## kincanucks (1 Nov 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> From my limited knowledge of how things work (and kincanucks please sort me out), you got an initial call saying you were selected.   Once you agreed to that, CFRG collected all the "Ayes" to make sure the slots were filled for all positions (kinda like a Staff Check).   Once they had that box checked, they gave the CFRC's the message with your official offer.   This is what you just got called about.   Now that you've given the official "Aye", they are going to be course loading you at St Jean with all the other mutts, sending out your joining instructions so you know what to do and getting you ready for the big Green Machine.   You should get your joining instructions in the mail.   You will go to the CFRC (they will pay trasnportation costs via travelclaim) to swear in and sign your contract in December.   Here, or by mail, you should get your itinerary which explains how you are getting to St Jean, flight times, etc, etc along with another travel claim.   You then push your PT to the max and wait for the date to travel to St Jean.
> 
> Make sense?   Again, this is my understanding of things from past dealings - kincanucks may re-arrange the details.
> 
> Have fun.



Accurate my friend and well written.  You may answer two more recruiting questions as a bonus.


----------



## Infanteer (1 Nov 2005)

Caa-ching!



			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> Accurate my friend and well written.   You may answer two more recruiting questions as a bonus.



Can they be about drugs and/or tattoos in the JTF?  :blotto:


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Nov 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Caa-ching!
> 
> Can they be about drugs and/or tattoos in the JTF?  :blotto:



One can, the other must begin with "Hi guys, I'm 15 and really want to join the Army, how do I get to be a (insert one of sniper, jtf-2, airborne or jatf trooper)"


----------



## hoote (1 Nov 2005)

Thanks so much.  I was confused as to why I got two calls to see if I would accept the offer. 

By the way, what is a travel claim?  Is it a pay now and get reimbursed later?  Are all expenses covered; meals, extra pack of peanuts on the plane, etc.


----------



## Infanteer (1 Nov 2005)

hoote said:
			
		

> By the way, what is a travel claim?   Is it a pay now and get reimbursed later?   Are all expenses covered; meals, extra pack of peanuts on the plane, etc.



Pretty much.  A travel claim is a paper in which you log in any time spent travelling to and from your destination (taxi, plane, Personal Motor Vehicle (PMV in milspeak)).  You don't have to worry about flights; the military arranges those.  As well, ground transportation is usually arranged but if it isn't you log the cost of the taxi (which you pay for) and the recipt onto the claim and get reimbursed.  As well, if you are travelling while on Army time, you are entitled to some things like meals and incidentals which the Army will reimburse you for.  A clerk will fill in the rest, but for the purposes of getting to St Jean, you probably won't need to worry about too much - just the taxi to the airport.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2005)

RECEIPTS !

Don't forget Receipts.  Keep receipts for all your meals, taxis, etc., so that if your are asked to produce them for your Claim, you will have them and get reimbursed for them.


----------



## Montsion (3 Nov 2005)

If this thread is still about who is going to DEO BOTC in Jan, 2006, then I have a post.  If not, I'm going to do a little hijacking for a moment.

I just got the call yesterday and will be attending this BOTC as an Infantry Officer.  Look forward to meeting everyone who will be there, and good luck to everyone who hasn't heard yet.


----------



## hoote (5 Nov 2005)

Anyone going to BOTC still got weight to lose?  

Do people lose weight at basic?  I only ask because I hear it is a lot less rigorous than in years past.

I have lost abouy 25 lbs and could lose another 20.  I got sick of strict eating last January and that is when the weight stopped coming off.  Guess I better get back at it  My running is ok and pushups etc are fine.  They'd be easier without the extra flab though.


----------



## kincanucks (5 Nov 2005)

_I only ask because I hear it is a lot less rigorous than in years past._

Well I will guarantee that it will be a lot more rigorous than what you got going in your life right now.  Will you lose weight?  Maybe not but you will lose fat if you put maximum effort in to it.  Good luck.


----------



## hoote (6 Nov 2005)

Good to hear!!!!! ;D


----------



## Zubie (15 Nov 2005)

Hey guys... well, I finally did the pt test and passed it this morning, so all is well on my journey to my dream job.    I swear-in the week of the 12th (Dec)... and am so excited I can barely sit still.  ;D  

I hope everything is going well for the rest of you, and look forward to seeing you in Jan.


----------



## boots (15 Nov 2005)

Congratulations  I wish I could join you, but my time will come, hopefully


----------



## Zubie (17 Nov 2005)

Thanks... yes, your time will come too  ;D


----------



## Seal (18 Nov 2005)

I got the offer for DEO Sig Officer too.  See you all when we get to St. Jean in Janurary.  I just have to redo my PT test on Nov 22, (6month had pass from my last one), and I'll sign the documents on Dec 14 to make it offical.  I am so excited about BOTC, going to make the most of this experience.

I'm from Toronto, where is everybody coming from?


----------



## Infanteer (18 Nov 2005)

So what's with the Engineer avatar?


----------



## Seal (18 Nov 2005)

Orginally, my frist choice during the recruing process was combat eng.  I believe my eyes have something to do with the change.
Its been a while since I logged in as well, so the picture had not been change.
Do I have the right picuture this time?  Sigs100?


----------



## Joe Blow (19 Nov 2005)

I got the call for my swear in date too.  Dec. 15th.  ;D I have to pass a fitness test again though and also do a refresher interview over the phone as my first one was more than 6 months ago.  Anyone else have to do one of these?


----------



## mjaucoin (20 Nov 2005)

Hi everyone, i am not sure if this topic has been posted.  Just wondering if anyone on this site is going to St.Jean for jan 10 for officer basic.  I received my offer by phone for infantry officer near the end of october.


----------



## kincanucks (20 Nov 2005)

I know it hurts but

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35145.0.html


----------



## aesop081 (20 Nov 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> I know it hurts but
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35145.0.html



ah...you kill me.... ;D

Cup ?


----------



## kincanucks (20 Nov 2005)

Yes please.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Nov 2005)

As it is now "Tea Time" I will merge the two threads.   8)


----------



## ostetco (20 Nov 2005)

Just wondering if anyone from Toronto is interested in playing some squash for cardio (along all the running)! I have a free month from the Northridge Club at Yonge and Finch in the Toronto area.  If anyone is interested let me know. Otherwise, see all you guys in St. Jean ... Good luck to all!


----------



## hoote (21 Nov 2005)

Anyone from Edmonton or surrounding area hear anything about the swear in date or the ceremony itself (How many guests, semi-formal, how long, etc.)?


----------



## mjaucoin (21 Nov 2005)

Is it just me or does it seem that the majority of us headed for BOTC in Jan are all infantry, is the majority of most BOTC classes infantry or is this one an expection.


----------



## Infanteer (21 Nov 2005)

According to the numbers, only 19 Infantry Officers should be attending BOTC.  The lions share of the Infantry slots (41) were on the September serials.


----------



## mjaucoin (21 Nov 2005)

thanks for the fast response infanteer,well i guess i should be glad to be one of the 19.  I am from Cape, NS is anyone else from NS going in jan?


----------



## hoote (22 Nov 2005)

Well, I would like to answer my own question re: swear in ceremony in Edmonton.

I spoke with my file manager and he gave me the following info:

Jan 5-swear in ceremony on the main floor of Canada place (he told me they are moving down to the main floor but he doesn't know where yet).
1pm start paperwork
2:30pm-guests can arrive-watch videos and swear in

Leave Jan 6 (or 7) 

Report into St. Jean by 3pm on Jan 7


----------



## RyanNS (23 Nov 2005)

mjaucoin said:
			
		

> thanks for the fast response infanteer,well i guess i should be glad to be one of the 19.   I am from Cape, NS is anyone else from NS going in jan?



Cape where? I'm from Cape Breton, living in Halifax and have been offered a postion for Jan. 10th BOTC with a swearing in on Dec. 15th. Still sorting out some academic issues that may prevent me from making this BOTC but it looks like everything should work out fine.


----------



## Steve031 (23 Nov 2005)

What kind of GPAs do you guys have?  Any other mitigating factors that helped you get selected?


----------



## RyanNS (23 Nov 2005)

GPA = Less then 2.0 

Due to my slack attitude regarding all things academic in my early years of uni.


----------



## acclenticularis (23 Nov 2005)

Does anyone know the complement by trade attending the Jan. BOTC?  I read 19 for infantry above.


----------



## Pieman (23 Nov 2005)

> What kind of GPAs do you guys have?   Any other mitigating factors that helped you get selected?


I am pretty sure my good looks were a major point for me getting selected. 

I read somewhere on here that your GPA was a factor, but it did not sound like it carried all the weight. There are lots of other qualities they score you on, which could possibly outweight a low GPA.



> Does anyone know the complement by trade attending the Jan. BOTC?  I read 19 for infantry above.


I would also be interested in knowing the breakdown of the course, if anyone here knows.


----------



## mjaucoin (23 Nov 2005)

I would be interested in knowing that too acclenticularis, i have only heard the 19 figure about infantry and i don't know if that is 100%correct.   As for my my grades RyanNS during my first year of university i failed 4 of 10 courses and didn't do to amazing in the others.   My second year I only failed one, my next two years I was on the deans list which is a combined average of 75 or 80% not sure.   The impression I got from the recruiter was as long as you show improvement during your university years.


----------



## passthebuck (24 Nov 2005)

Hey all. I got the call a month ago, I sign the papers Dec 13th, & off to St. Jean Jan 7th. Artillery officer. Who is going to be there with me on course 068E? ushup: ushup: ushup: ushup: ushup:


----------



## kincanucks (24 Nov 2005)

Make sure and pick up a can of CDF before you go.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35145.0


----------



## Big Foot (24 Nov 2005)

Man, those numbers just keep getting higher and higher... I was I0031E and B0050E, now it's up to 0068E... I know I'm not old, but these numbers are starting to make me feel that way.


----------



## Weiner (22 Dec 2005)

I got the call this morning to and would have been sworn in this afternoon... if the medical docs had been signed off by the DRDC.  I have a conditional offer to be sworn in January 6th and be flying out of Halifax on January 7th!  ;D

Trying not to count my chickens before they hatch, but at this point, I am getting pretty stoked!!!

If alll goes well, I should know by the 4th.  Potentially best Christmas Holiday present day ever!

Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Pieman (22 Dec 2005)

Hope all goes well and you can make Weiner. What trade will you be?


----------



## Torlyn (22 Dec 2005)

Good luck to all of you on the next IAP/BOTP course.  Remember not to take anything too seriously, and you'll get along fine.  One thing that I'd recommend, is that if you have a cell phone, get a St. Jean number for the duration, and get cheap long distance.  The 2-3 phones your platoon (usually 45-60 ppl) are never enough.  

Also, you'll most likely be locked out of your civvy kit for the first 4 weeks, so keep cameras/phones/MP3 players in your lock box.    Good luck!

T


----------



## Weiner (4 Jan 2006)

Finally, accepted and getting sworn in Friday at 10am in Halifax.  DEO Pilot.  Can't wait to get there!


----------



## mbhabfan (4 Jan 2006)

congrats weiner, hope to be there in Sept.  good luck


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (4 Jan 2006)

Yes congrats Weiner!

Good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------

